

Form-Finding and Structural Optimization: Gaudi Workshop - Rod
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Architecture/4-491Fall-2004/CourseHome/index.htm

======
Rod
Some interesting URLs I've just found:

Gaudi’s method for designing the _Sagrada Familia_ cathedral
[http://www.math.upenn.edu/~ted/114F08/ExtraCredit/Problem3.p...](http://www.math.upenn.edu/~ted/114F08/ExtraCredit/Problem3.pdf)

A different kind of string theory: Antoni Gaudi
<http://memetician.livejournal.com/201202.html>

